# Vizsla National Field Trials



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Good luck and best wishes to Willowynd Ranch and Ken, and all the others competing this weekend at the Vizsla Club of America, National Field Trials.  

RT


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I request some pics of the action. Good luck, Ken!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Did a little bit of digging and came up with the running order.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks! Unfortunately, one of our most promising broke dogs (RT) didn't have much time/opportunity to qualify this year so won't be running in this National.

And... as things seemingly all too often happen - Scarlet (after recovering from a 5 staple leg injury running in Colorado last month, now in final runs to prepare suffered a tendon injury, is on strict crate rest and is out of competition for at least several weeks. Such is the life of hard charging bird dogs. 

I'll try to update as possible. I suspect I will be put to work in the rented mule role to which I am all too accustomed. 
Ken


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately, one of our most promising broke dogs (RT) didn't have much time/opportunity to qualify this year so won't be running in this National.
> 
> And... as things seemingly all too often happen - Scarlet (after recovering from a 5 staple leg injury running in Colorado last month, now in final runs to prepare suffered a tendon injury, is on strict crate rest and is out of competition for at least several weeks. Such is the life of hard charging bird dogs.
> 
> ...


Look into PRP it it is a tendon tear. Heals things up much faster and without scar tissue.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its unofficial but posted by a reliable source, so I will pass it on.
VCA National Amateur Field Championship:
NAFC Kinze (Beckley)
2nd Ruby (Corliss)
3rd Kota (Beckley) 
4th Rigby (Spurgeon)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I borrowed a few of Jessica Mackey's photos of the trial.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A couple more


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What a stunning location! Love the pics of the pups hitching a ride.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken - HOPE everything went WELL !!!!!! this FORUM encouraged me to put - PIKE in field trials & hunt tests - I will not list the members that put me on this road to **** !!!!!!! - you mayV one of them - it's not CHEAP !!!!!!- WHEN you RUN with the BEST - I get BETTER - PIkE is what he is - a PREY driven GUNDOG - the small club we run at - has 9 UFTA national champions - does it get BETTER than that ?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Derby Classic Results:
1st Nellie
2nd Cayenne
3rd Zayn
4th Kyrie 
AOM -- Chase
AOM -- Khaleesi


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One more pic for tonight


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The NFC Placements:
1st: Driver
2nd: Bull
3rd: Kota
4th: Case


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

TR - Khaleesi had an *incredible* run. She is one heck of a dog. The three braces prior went birdless, (I have a theory on that which I will not put in print), she dug in deep and had disappeared into a ditch. The long slow ride to her and 2 quail came out when we got within about 20 feet of where she disappeared and then she popped her head up out of the cover. Chased one down and made a 200+ yard retrieve to hand. So soft a mouth, the bird is still alive days later in our quail coop. Unfortunately, not another bird was found so she was never actually SEEN on point, though talking with the judge he felt that she obviously must have been. Had the judges been able to see the point, or had we another _*opportunity*_ at a bird... 
I could not be more pleased with her run. Very mature, very forward.

This is the little girl you were drooling over. I think You'll need something to wipe your chin for years to come! 
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well lets hope I need a bib, I'm expecting big things out of that little red girl.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe these dogs deserve to have their full names posted.
NFC
National Field Champion -- Mira's Mr Playmaker "Driver" -- Handler Brian Gingrich
2nd Place -- Lundy's Red Bull "Bull" -- Handler Laura Miller
3rd Place -- JB's Double Action Ruger "Kota" -- Handler Joanne Beckley
4th Place -- A Case XX for JT Becker "Case" -- Handler Jamie Fountain
NAFC
National Amateur Field Champion -- JB's Asker Bout Birds "Kinze" -- Handler Joanne Beckley
2nd Place -- Diamond C's Ruby Jewel "Ruby" -- Handler Chris Corliss
3rd Place -- JB's Double Action Ruger "Kota" -- Handler Joanne Beckley
4th Place -- Crimson's Lord Rigby Of Linden "Rigby" -- Handler Mark Spurgeon
Derby
1st Place -- Red Wind Riverview Whoa Nellie "Nellie" -- Handler Clint Sails
2nd Place -- Cayenne -- Ck Too Hot to Handle Cayenne "Cayenne" -- Handler Brian Gingrich
3rd Place -- Red Wind Midnight Memories at Cider Creek "Zayne" -- Handler Clint Sails
4th Place -- Mythic's Valkyrie "Kyrie" -- Handler Tania Campbell
AOM-- Vezeto's Chase "Chase" -- Handler Mike Heller
AOM -- Willowynd And KTIA's Mother of Dragons "Khaleesi" -- Handler Ken Kuivenhoven


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Shameless Plug- Those of you on facebook, we have a VizslaFieldTrial Group. A group to post pictures and field trial announcements and brags and such. One of our members took a bunch of pictures of the VCAs and of the The Quail Championship and posted them there. Join our group if you like.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been a member of the group for sometime, and the pictures taken at these last 2 trials were outstanding. I kept checking back on them, and another group hoping someone would post the judges notes.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I hope that when the write ups are done, someone will cross post them as well. I keep looking out for them. 
The gal who took the photos is a real nice gal, and has a pretty nice dog too. I'm not sure if he has his duel or not, but I thought that she was trying for it.


----------

